# What I am thankful for



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My daughter, son in law and 3grandchildren were in an accident Tuesday afternoon. They got T-boned by a guy who ran a stop sign. The Prius they were in rolled 6 times. My grandson Sam has a broken leg, he'll have pins put in it in a few hours. My daughter has a fractured vertibrae and is pretty banged up. My 2 grand daughters are fine as is my SIL. 
They had left our house in Vegas just a few hours earlier, after spending a few days with us and we're on their way to Tucson for thanksgiving with his family. 
I have many things to be thankful for on a daily basis, but today I am thankful for their lives. 
Tell those you care for how you feel NOW.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our thoughts are with you, YD.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow YD, our thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Prayers from the high country for your family Don.

That sounds like a real bad accident--- thank God their still with us.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Prayers for them. Hopefully surgeries will go well. Thankful they survived


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

saying prayers for thier healing.have faith, GOD , is , watching over them.great faith is, tested greatly but HE will not allow more then you can bear


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My thoughts are with you Don !! People take a lot of things for granted these days and we all need to make sure family isn't one of them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's good to hear they will be ok Don.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

Don our prayers are with you and yours aswell let me know if you need anything and me and ann will get it to you when we are down in vegas in january


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thoughts are with you and your family, Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the thoughts and Prayers. Someone was certainly watching over them that day. They put a pin in Sams leg(grandson) he's 9 and didn't even whimper. They'll cast it in a few days, but he should be discharged tomorrow. My Daughter has a hairline fracture of her L5 (VERTABRAE JUST BELOW THE BELLY BUTTON) They won't do much but tell her to take it easy and drop some meds her way. From the looks of the car they are blessed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I consider my self a pretty tough old bird, but those pics bring a tear to my eye just thinking about my little girl, her husband and my three grandchildren in that accident.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those pic's are a great reminder of what could happen, I feel for you as I had a rough time just reading the post to Cindy.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone was definitely looking over them by the looks of the car, hoping for a speedy recovery for them.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

My Dad has a saying ' If you can fix it with money , it isn't that serious " .. Your daughter can get a new car ,but money can't fix the injuries or pain and suffering that go along with this accident .My thoughts and prayers go out to your family at this time , glad you still have em .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wow. looking at those pics there is no doubt in my mind GOD intervened.HE must have great plans for them


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, i am so sorry to hear about this

you and all of your family will be in mine and the wifes thoughts.

hoping for a full and quick recovery for all involved.

i would be willing to be the guy who ran the stop sign was screwing with his cell phone


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow Don just now read your post---Prayers have been sent to you and yours--The Lord was surely ridding with them -praise God for being there-- God Bless your Family-------Skip&Sharon*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I am amazed that they are all still with us. Even more amazing they are out of the hospital. 
Now to get them to Oregon after a few days rest.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to here everyone will be OK after the accident. The good Lord was definitely watching over them after seeing the vehicle they were in.


----------

